# my unit transformed



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

what do we think guys? :wave::buffer:


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks brilliant. I'd love a unit like that to work in.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Tasty!! Nice one.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice . Where did you buy the black ramps from ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving the clean look with grey and white, that ramp looks great is that the race ramps you got for low cars? Is that a 3ton one?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks brilliant - what a nice place to have as your own


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

dhali said:


> Very nice . Where did you buy the black ramps from ?


I am in Northern Ireland. I got the ramps with the lift from Down Garage Equipment. They are quite expensive at £250+Vat



Derekh929 said:


> Loving the clean look with grey and white, that ramp looks great is that the race ramps you got for low cars? Is that a 3ton one?


Yes it is 3tonne. Lifts up to 1metre high. It is fantastic when working! I do alot of machine polishing so it is very welcomed lol. Yes the ramps are for low cars


----------



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

No 50/50 shot or before and after pictures :wall:

Only pulling your leg, looks great and read for many years of graft going on in there. Fair play


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

yeah ..... sweet! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh my God! :argie: my dream garage right there.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

euge07 said:


> I am in Northern Ireland. I got the ramps with the lift from Down Garage Equipment. They are quite expensive at £250+Vat
> 
> Must give them a shout I've after a lift myself! Is that the Twin Busch S3-10E?


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

tbh i was expecting it to be bigger! haha! 

amazing man cave! or women cave, or gender neutral cave.. etc


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

euge07 said:


> I am in Northern Ireland. I got the ramps with the lift from Down Garage Equipment. They are quite expensive at £250+Vat
> 
> Yes it is 3tonne. Lifts up to 1metre high. It is fantastic when working! I do alot of machine polishing so it is very welcomed lol. Yes the ramps are for low cars


£250? I think you might just have missed a '0' off the end there mate lol. And here was me getting all excited!!
The garage looks absolutely incredible. Fantastic space. Health to enjoy.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks amazing. Oh to have a space like that


----------

